# Popobike jerseys color choice



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey...

As we're comfortable with our feminine side, we're not afraid to discuss for such a thing like colors for a jersey.

So, please let know what color do you want for the Mexico MTBR.com jersey for Popobike, and for future use also, at least for one year and we'll see for the next what do we do.

The one with more votes wins. 

No recount, not court, no appeals, no manifestations or forum blockage... a difference to our goverment, I'm not afraid to (ab)use full force or make a vulgar display of power to enforce the peace and make the whiner to STFU.

Thanks, gals!
Warp


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'm not afraid to (ab)use full force or make a *vulgar display of power* to enforce the peace and make the whiner to STFU.
> Warp


 PANTERA... nice!

1.- jersey size L (40")
2.- final design?... did u guys want the hecho en mexico logo? here it is. 
can u guys have whatever color done to the final design?

anyways, ill have to trust u guys to choose the final design and do the right thing and put apumas logo somewhere on it! LOL


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

now... who of you two voted for the parrot green with purplish lettering? eh?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

REceived the quotation from xceed yesterday, $420 for 10 jerseys an advance has to be given and once the deposit is made they process the order. Who is still interested? Are we agreeing on gray? sizes?

El Rivas
ps. busy as hell, waiting for energy residuals convergence...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm intrested

I'm an XL


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

-edit- added 545cu4ch, updated count:
From another post the list goes as follow:

So far these are in for the Popo:

- Rzozaya XL
- Triphop L?
- Arivas M
- Warp M
- Rocky_Rene S
-545cu4ch S
Still 4 more to go....

El Rivas


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

me too


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Size...?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

arivas said:


> Size...?


most probably an S


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello guys

I was wondering if you could tell me whats the software you are using on your designs

thanks


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hey guys, whatever u decide, pm me so I can make a deposit to whoever is gonna pay for the jerseys... or someone could sponsour me my jersey... LOL. 
grey looks cool too! Im a large btw

what about the rest? tacu, mada, rito? u dont have to race the popobike to get a jersey.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm still in!!

Come on, guys!!

Just four to go... Mada, Tacu, Anteopolis, Rito... you guys join in and we're ready to rock and roll.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm buying some Dh shorts and maybe jersey so I dont have any money for these, sorry..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm buying some Dh shorts and maybe jersey so I dont have any money for these, sorry..


That's cool.... thanks for letting us know. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Just to make a small hijack, I busted by der. hanger and derailleur on Sunday so I made my Chimpira downhill-singlespeed, 2nd cog on front, 6th smaller at the back....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Just to make a small hijack, I busted by der. hanger and derailleur on Sunday so I made my Chimpira downhill-singlespeed, 2nd cog on front, 6th smaller at the back....


Can you get the replacement locally?

It sucks man... I guess you guys are going through the "if you wanna play, you gotta pay". Sucks big time. Been there, done that.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It takes 250 pesos and 15 days to order it.

Nevermind about the singlespeed, it is useless and risky without a tensioner


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> It takes 250 pesos and 15 days to order it.
> 
> Nevermind about the singlespeed, it is useless and risky without a tensioner


Have a pic of the hanger? I have a spare for mine. If it fits your bike somehow, you can use it while you get yours.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


>


No luck, Chuck.

But you can get mine borrowed and try it on the bike to check if it fits.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Warp, I added today a IH rep. to my Skype so we can chat


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Thanks Warp, I added today a IH rep. to my Skype so we can chat


Send him my regards and thanks for my crappy rim :thumbsup:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Last recount...*

Ok, it goes as follows:

- Rzozaya XL
- Triphop L
- Arivas M
- Warp M, XL
- Rocky_Rene S
- El Madaleno L, and L also?
+ ritopc maybe (depending upon geting a more relaxed fit)
+ 545cu4ch seems to have got in some trouble with his finances

So we have 8 confirmed, one maybe and one desfalcado. Today I tried to get in touch with the guy who is in charge of processing the special orders but it was impossible to reach him, they seem to have the weirdest schedule, hope to contact him tomorrow.
The plan is as follows:

Getting in touch with him, put the order for the 10 jerseys, I'll let Mr. Diego know if the Mountain fit is more comfy so he may have the option to be added to the list.
a. Worst case: Mr. ritopc declines the jersey and we have 2 left overs,
b. better case: Mr. ritopc finds he can't live without having one, we still have one left over.
c. other better case: Mr. ritopc accepts the jersey, Mr. 545cu4ch pays part of his and the rest of us with one jersey give a hand in the inteligence that he will pay in a reasonable ammount of time.
d. other better: as b. but the left over is taken by someone on the list.
e. The Best One: Mr. Warp as our Brave Leader  and MTBR ambasador gets the jersey signed by Rita, Hermidio and The Top dogs and hands it back to me.., eh! no, errr.... oh, well! we could sure find something to do with it!   
In any case no one will have to pay more than the $420 p/j stated on the first quotation from the exceed guys unless willing to do so.

I'll place the order tomorrow, any ideas let me know!

El Rivas
ps. maybe I'll chiken out the 50k haven't riden too much this last 2 weeks and the weekend loks dimmer on this respect...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me whats the software you are using on your designs
> 
> thanks


good ol' PAINT 

gotta invest some $ on photochop, but I rather invest that to my bikes


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

arivas said:


> Getting in touch with him, put the order for the 10 jerseys, I'll let Mr. Diego know if the Mountain fit is more comfy so he may have the option to be added to the list.
> a. Worst case: Mr. ritopc declines the jersey and we have 2 left overs,
> b. better case: Mr. ritopc finds he can't live without having one, we still have one left over.
> c. other better case: Mr. ritopc accepts the jersey, Mr. 545cu4ch pays part of his and the rest of us with one jersey give a hand in the inteligence that he will pay in a reasonable ammount of time.
> ...


Well, 420 is more reasonable..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Updated list:

- Rzoz - 1 XL
- Triphop - 1 L
- Arivas - 1 M
- Warp - 1 M
- Rocky_Rene - 1 S
- Mada - 2 L


So far, those are the confirmed ones... which totals 7.
In doubt, 2 being Ritopc and 545... and that's 9. There's one leftover that we could make in Large for Tigerdog if you mind.

Worst case scenario and Xceed runs out of time for our order... maybe we can simply order some mtbr.com jerseys. They have two available. The blue one very similar to the one we want to be made and a white/black Racer-boy style colour...

Of course, there's always the possiblity to wear Turner jerseys...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Update -Handles/names/logos...*

Hi Warp, I don't see any problem on sending one to Tigerdog, hope he left instructions with the smugling monkeys to contact him...
I confirmed that the "mountain fit" is somewhat biger than their "road" fit, so, will contact Mr. ritopc to see if he wants one for him.
They said that we still can be on time, they are starting to work on their proposal and will submit this by monday. (grey color)
It seems we can put our names/handle/avatar in one color (the Pumas faction can get away with it!  ), to speed things up could the interested ones submit their logo/handle/name in one color so I can submit this for them? Last day for this is Monday 10:00 am! PM to get my e-mail.
The price will be $420 p/j

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi Warp, I don't see any problem on sending one to Tigerdog, hope he left instructions with the smugling monkeys to contact him...
> I confirmed that the "mountain fit" is somewhat biger than their "road" fit, so, will contact Mr. ritopc to see if he wants one for him.
> They said that we still can be on time, they are starting to work on their proposal and will submit this by monday. (grey color)
> It seems we can put our names/handle/avatar in one color (the Pumas faction can get away with it!  ), to speed things up could the interested ones submit their logo/handle/name in one color so I can submit this for them? Last day for this is Monday 10:00 am! PM to get my e-mail.
> ...


He said "handle"... uh, uh... 

Couple questions... 
Are they putting the mtbr.com logo in the original colors or grayshade?
Our name/handle is to be located like on soccer jerseys? That would suck... but if we can put it on one of the sleeves or somewhere else that'd be cool.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

-MTBR logo in original colors
-name/handle on sleeves/somewhere else, change the Voler logos for name/handle positions, ths is just a posibility right now, will submit info on placement


El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> -MTBR logo in original colors
> -name/handle on sleeves/somewhere else, change the Voler logos for name/handle positions, ths is just a posibility right now, will submit info on placement
> 
> El Rivas


Cool.

Make mine "Warp" and by the powers vested in me by mtbr.com make Tiger's "Tigerdog" with black lettering where the background is white and viceversa where the background is black or dark. Stupid simple.

Thank you for your efforts and as always, taking leadership on this subject.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey, make mine L and my friend's a M. In case you can get the handle on the jerseys the M would be "Pepe".

Awesome work guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

make mine say "CARAC" 

and I might get the leftover jersey in case nobody says "me" but Id rather wait till race day to confirm that
chido


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

Count me in for 1 XL jersey


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Warp said:


> I'm still in!!
> 
> Come on, guys!!
> 
> Just four to go... Mada, Tacu, Anteopolis, Rito... you guys join in and we're ready to rock and roll.


Sea. Me apunto!

Anteopolis: Size 32 (M creo?)

¿En dónde deposito? ¿A nombre de quién?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'm still in!!
> 
> Come on, guys!!
> 
> Just four to go... Mada, Tacu, Anteopolis, Rito... you guys join in and we're ready to rock and roll.


Sorry guys, i'm gonna bail in this one; have to be more careful with my expenditures for a couple of months.

As for the Popobike, I wont be able to join you, I already have a personal commitment... it sucks when you have to drink margaritas while on a BBQ next to the pool at Cuautla instead of being riding.:madman: :madman: :madman: what can I do

Have fun and take care.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jersey*

Hi:
Those green jersey´s look´s pretty cool to me :thumbsup: & the ghottic letter´s design of Mexico, wow, nice!!! :eekster:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Gambox said:


> Hi:
> Those green jersey´s look´s pretty cool to me :thumbsup: & the ghottic letter´s design of Mexico, wow, nice!!! :eekster:


Que paso Gambox!!! que milagro.... que te trae por acá!???

Bienvenido eh!??:thumbsup: :ihih: :arf: :cornut: ut: :yesnod: :rockon: :band: :drumroll: :rant: :yikes: :lol: :devil: 

ahora si esta la caballería casi completa:skep:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

me no comprende please write in english jojo
por aki voy a estar gracias


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Gambox said:


> me no comprende please write in english jojo
> por aki voy a estar gracias


Mta! mao! te voy a invitar unos tacos y unos tlacoyos para que no se te olvide el spanish  ... Saludos!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Conste eeeeeeeeh!!! voy a llegar sin desayunar al Popobike asi que llevas toda tu quincena $$$$


----------

